# Worming....



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I only have 2 bunnies but I feel like I'm constantly worming! I dont know how you guys with lots of rabbits get anything else done lol.

Luckily my 2 are very well behaved and are easy to worm but jeez, it seems non stop


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it becomes an art form, i use liquid wormer too, which is easier then the paste stuff, grab tip drug done :lol:
its much better to put the time in then to be faced with EC though


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh goodness yes. I was just thinking today when I started them on another 28 day course that you guys must be doing ALL the time


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, the grab, tip and drug method is the way to go. Definitely an art form :lol:


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

I have never wormed my rabbits what do I use to worm them ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Sarahhampson said:


> I have never wormed my rabbits what do I use to worm them ?


You need to Panacur your rabbits for 28 days (bleaching their enclosure on days 21 & 28, and throw out anything that can't be bleached), this isn't for worms but Fenbendazole is the active ingredient which kills the E. Cuniculi spore.
You need to do this twice a year minimum


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

panacure rabbit wormer Panacur Rabbit Oral Paste 5g - £3.96

or if you have a lot of rabbits it works out more cost effective to use the 2.5% liquid solution Panacur 2.5% 100ml Liquid for Cats and Dogs - £6.80

you need to worm for 28 days, bleaching everything and throwing all that cant be binned on days 21 & 28, and you need to do this 2 - 3 times a year


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I wormed my rabbits a year ago on Panacur for 28 days. You only need to panacur for 28 days once in their life. If however you board your rabbits, or you introduce a new rabbit or they show any sign of EC, you should do another 28 day course. 

You shouldn't be doing lots of worming because otherwise EC and worms will become immune to Panacur which would be very dangerous.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

NO you do not, that is a myth, a complete and utter MYTH
i myself lost a rabbit to EC who has been wormed more then once in her life, bernie lost a rabbit wormed more then once, i know of some one else on here who lost a wormed rabbit to EC, but i dont know if she would a[ppreciate me saying her name.

you NEED to be religious with their worming ragime, it is the ONLY way
wormimg only once is an utter waste of money
as is only worming for 9 days at a time

statements like that are dangerous


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> NO you do not, that is a myth, a complete and utter MYTH
> i myself lost a rabbit to EC who has been wormed more then once in her life, bernie lost a rabbit wormed more then once, i know of some one else on here who lost a wormed rabbit to EC, but i dont know if she would a[ppreciate me saying her name.
> 
> you NEED to be religious with their worming ragime, it is the ONLY way
> ...


apparently, worming only works when EC is currently present, so worming 2-3 times a year will do nothing unless the rabbit had the EC parasite inside it at the time of worming.

doesn't your statement show you that worming does nothing to prevent a rabbit dieing of EC? worming that regular is a waste of money and also dangerous as the parasite will become immune, and then we'd all be in real trouble as we'd have nothing to use against it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> apparently, worming only works when EC is currently present, so worming 2-3 times a year will do nothing unless the rabbit had the EC parasite inside it at the time of worming.
> 
> doesn't your statement show you that worming does nothing to prevent a rabbit dieing of EC? worming that regular is a waste of money and also dangerous as the parasite will become immune, and then we'd all be in real trouble as we'd have nothing to use against it.


I'm sorry but this is very, very wrong. YES my rabbit was wormed regularly BUT he caught EC after his immune system was compromised from another illness.
If I hadn't been regularly worming I would have lost him within a day rather than a month down the line to and UNRELATED illness.
If the parasite had become immune to the fenbendozole do you not think my other rabbits would have be compromised? If this was the case why did only one of my rabbits come down with it AFTER he was diagnosed with several other issues?

Take this as you want but I feel the main reason EC has reared it's ugly head so much recently is because of people spouting this rubbish :mad2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that is absoltute nonesense, and no my state ment shows nothing of the sort, EC is a very nasty parrasite, and there is loads of it going round at the moment, when a rabbits immune system is lowwered (by stress or other illness) then the EC can take hold!! out of 15 WORMED rabbits only 1 came down with EC, one of my very old girls, whos immune system was probably lowered by the sudden onset of the cold AFTER she had re moulted her winter coat

worming is essential, just because you want to risk your rabbits doesnt mean you should advise others to do that same


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> worming is essential, just because you want to risk your rabbits doesnt mean you should advise others to do that same


that is very rude and uncalled for. I'm simply following vet advice and advice from other rabbit forums about worming. My vet is very rabbit savvy so I take her advice about rabbit matters.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not all vets are as clued up on EC as they would like to think, worming is as essential as vaccinating, and i know for a fact you wouldnt dream of only vaccinating your rabbits once in their whole life, or advise any one else do that


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone else have any trouble getting their rabbits to swallow panacur liquid? One of my buns takes it fine, the other one tends to hold it in her mouth and dribble it out rather than swallow it. Would the paste be better for her?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Grace_Lily said:


> Does anyone else have any trouble getting their rabbits to swallow panacur liquid? One of my buns takes it fine, the other one tends to hold it in her mouth and dribble it out rather than swallow it. Would the paste be better for her?


You could try putting it in some wheetabix or something she really likes. Tbh the paste would probably end up with a lot of mess if she spits that out :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i tend to put the syringe right into the mouth, so whe i squirt it goes straight down and they dont have much chance to spit it out


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> You could try putting it in some wheetabix or something she really likes. Tbh the paste would probably end up with a lot of mess if she spits that out :lol:


Ooh is it okay to dilute and mix in with other foods? Didn't realise that, I'll definitely give it a try, thank you! 

Paste probably would be a lot messier but I'm just at the point where getting her to take any would be better than nothing :mad2:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> panacure rabbit wormer Panacur Rabbit Oral Paste 5g - £3.96
> 
> or if you have a lot of rabbits it works out more cost effective to use the 2.5% liquid solution Panacur 2.5% 100ml Liquid for Cats and Dogs - £6.80
> 
> you need to worm for 28 days, bleaching everything and throwing all that cant be binned on days 21 & 28, and you need to do this 2 - 3 times a year


How much of the liquid stuff do you use? How long does the liquid last you?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2.5% solution = 0.2ml/1kg weight
10% solution = 0.05ml/1kg weight


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I worm my 2 twice a year I just buy panacur when they have their mixi jabs, its become part of my routine. 

My old vets were very very good with rabbits, but they never outright advised me to worm them I had to ask for the stuff every time I visited. I think it is still a very misunderstood illness and will take some more years for all vets to twig how important worming is. 

I buy the paste and just put a blob on a bit of greens and roll it up and feed it to them, they never notice


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

As a side thought I need to board my rabbits at the end of November as I'm away for a weekend and dont know anyone in Taunton that I could trust to look after them at home. 

In terms of finding a boarders do I need to ask them to bleach the hutch before my guys move in? Should I worm them both before,during or after??


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> As a side thought I need to board my rabbits at the end of November as I'm away for a weekend and dont know anyone in Taunton that I could trust to look after them at home.
> 
> In terms of finding a boarders do I need to ask them to bleach the hutch before my guys move in? Should I worm them both before,during or after??


Tbh with you any boarder worth their salt will disinfect and bleach the hutches between rabbits so your best bet is to ask the boarder what their policy is, I would be tempted to worm when they get back to kill off anything that they might have picked up


----------

